# Remember us?



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

Time flies when you're (not) having fun 

The Buttercup and I have been MIA for a while, a sort of self-imposed exile. Things have been crazy, lots of ups and downs, and things were real tough for a while. Rather than post a bunch of inane messages about how much our lives were sucking, LOL, none of them really had anything to do with maltese/dogs/or anything that is appropriate to a dog forum (this IS a dog forum, not a "woe-is-me" forum :HistericalSmiley: ), so we just kind of took off for a while. Took a break from "life", if you will. 

Things may or may not be back on track, but we just wanted to drop by and say "hi" to our friends and apologize for not keeping in touch with y'all as much as we should have. 

We'll try to be better this time around.  I'll try to catch up on some posts, but please forgive us if we miss anything.... we have _6 months of stuff _to catch up on, y'all! 

Noselicks to all~~~
xoxoxoxo

Ann Marie and The "I've missed my friends SOOOOOOO much but I gotta tell ya, all the lap time I've gotten.... _*SOOOOOO TOTALLY WORTH IT*_!" Buttercup


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

I was just thinking the other day that I haven't seen you guys around. Welcome back! :grouphug:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Welcome back. I sometimes read old posts and was wandering where Buttercup was. I believe Buttercup is the one that thinks a jar of peanut butter will cure anything that ailes you, is that correct?


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

QUOTE (deblddo @ Jul 28 2008, 01:43 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=612264


> Welcome back. I sometimes read old posts and was wandering where Buttercup was. I believe Buttercup is the one that thinks a jar of peanut butter will cure anything that ailes you, is that correct?[/B]


that is absolutely correct. well, it is correct that she is the one who subscribes to that theory! whether it actually DOES cure all that is unwell....well, she is not quite done with her clinical research yet. she appreciates your patience 

ann marie and the "mmmffmmmrrrrrmm fffmmfmmmrrfff!" buttercup (currently in the midst of some serrrrrrrrious peanut butter researchin'!)


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Yayyy ... B'Cup back -back again ... bcups back bcups back ...

Sorry i was rapping ...

Welcome it's about time Missy - we missed you and the Peanut Butter lovin' Buttercup ...

Hugs 

artytime: 

BTW we have some great new emotions thanks to K&C mom ... :aktion033:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

WE MISSED YOU :grouphug: - I hope life is getting happier  . I have added a new puppy to my pack - Clementine and Teddy sends Lhasa licks . Sarah


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

:welcome1: Back!!!


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

QUOTE (TheButtercup @ Jul 27 2008, 11:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=612252


> Time flies when you're (not) having fun
> 
> The Buttercup and I have been MIA for a while, a sort of self-imposed exile.
> Things may or may not be back on track, but we just wanted to drop by and say "hi" to our friends and apologize for not keeping in touch with y'all as much as we should have.
> ...


*Ann Marie, I'm so glad that you decided to check in with us, Mr. Toto has been giving me very concerned looks when I've mentioned your name to him. We are here for you in good times ...and bad. Deb*


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I hope that the sun begins to shine on you and Miss Buttercup and all of your troubles are behind you...I am so sorry that you've been through a rough patch. My mother always said that those rough patches make you appreciate the fields of flowers even more.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

Welcome back!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Welcome back!!!! don't think your absence hasn't gone un-noticed....you have been missed.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Its ok... I'm always MIA around here lately... I'm just sooo busy! :smheat: 
Welcome back!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ann Marie it is soooo good to have you and the little Buttercup back!!! Hope life will now start to be "good" to you!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Welcome Back and we missed you and the Buttercup!!!!! Just remember, you need your friends in the bad times too!!!! Whatever happened, I hope the sunshine is following you around now!!!!!


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Welcome back! I've been wondering where you were, but I'm glad you're here. I hope things start to go better for you and the divine Ms. Buttercup.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Welcome back!!! Ann Marie and Buttercup  
I too have been MIA a lot lately and it's been such a busy time for us here, but I try to pop in now and again to catch up on some reading  
I sure hope all is going well for you both now :grouphug:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm so glad you and the Buttercup are back! I was just thinking about you guys a couple of days ago!


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

It is so good to see you back. Even though this is a dog forum, you have a ton of friends here who would love to offer you support (regardless of what it is related to)!!! I hope that things are getting better, and can't wait to see some new pics of that beautiful Buttercup. I have trully missed you and all your wonderful wisdom, thoughts, and advice.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

There you are, my friend!!!!

I've been thinking of you, and The Butterbutt, on a daily basis.

I almost hired Private "Eye", LBB, to come out "looking" for you. :HistericalSmiley: 

He can't see, but he can smell a margarita, and peanut butter, from a mile away. arty: 

Glad you're back. It hasn't been the same without you. :smootch:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi, Ann Marie! :supacool: Glad to see you and the ever-lovin peanut butter
muffin are alive and kickin'. :Happy_Dance: We've missed your wit and humor.
Signed,
Brit.. and Cosy (who believes it is her earthly duty to follow BC's 
peanut butter habit..."mmmmfffmmmm".) :rochard:


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

AnnMarie - thanks for checking in. I've thought about you often and missed your witty responses to posts.

Hope things are looking up for you and The Buttercup.

Leslie


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Hi!! I've missed you! Hope things get back to normal for you - believe me, i know how that can go! *hugs you and da Buttercup*


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

So nice to see you again. The Buttercup always had the best outlook on life. The Buttercup could probably find humor in the woe is me part. :Happy_Dance:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I was going to put an APB on you again. I forgot who told me you were just taking a breather. Glad your back!!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Great to see you, AM!!


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

You have been missed. Welcome back!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Jul 28 2008, 10:43 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=612411


> I was going to put an APB on you again. I forgot who told me you were just taking a breather. Glad your back!!!![/B]



Me Me !!!!!!!!!! that was Me ... :biggrin:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:wine: Welcome Back Ann Marie and the Bcup! You have been missed! I hope the rough patch is behind and you will be here to keep us smiling. arty:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Welcome back!!!  Glad to see you and The Buttercup!!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jul 28 2008, 12:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=612365


> I've been thinking of you, and The Butterbutt, on a daily basis.
> 
> I almost hired Private "Eye", LBB, to come out "looking" for you. :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


hahahaha, butterbutt :smrofl: welcome back, glad you 2 are OK :grouphug:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Life gets that way sometimes... thank you for returning.

Hope things can get all sorted out and back on the track you want, soon.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm glad your back, I have missed you and the Buttercup, life can sure pull you down sometimes, things will get better


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Glad you're back artytime:


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

thanks everyone for understanding  i'd even forgot i posted this thread LOL _that's _how crazy it's been for us. i took a break in part due to reading lots of non-maltese-related threads because i was simply DYING to have "problems" like that of my own. having your heat shut off in the winter may not be a big deal to some, but added to a midnight visit to the ER (only to be admonished by the nurse "OKAY WHEN THE SWELLING GOES TO YOUR BRAIN... YOU WILL DIE... WHY DID YOU NOT COME IN EARLIER???") and the associated hospital bills (of course it was the ONE thing my insurance doesnt cover, too), along with family with cancer, a job that may or may not be eliminated (they'll "let me know a couple days ahead of time!" oh goodie, thanks...), and various other things, whew, when it rains, it POURS. :smpullhair: :smpullhair: :smpullhair: 

i truly envy those of you whose major life crises consist of what haircut to get (on your dog or yourself LOL). :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

thanks for listening, and maybe i'll start posting inane things about my sucky life. the buttercup is so ready for us to get a NEW life. she keeps asking for an air conditioner. LOL. i appease her by taking her for a car ride. :smrofl: oh she also wants new neighbors with less barky dogs. anyone want two dane/rottie mixes that bark from 7am until 2am? i can find some for you easily  i would be willing to transport, even!    


ann marie and the "where do we petition for a new life?" buttercup


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

We're glad that you and The Buttercup are back. It doesn't matter why you were missing what matters is that your back. :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Great to see you & the Buttercup again Ann Marie!! And its even better to see that with everything going on in your 'sucky' life, you have managed to keep your sense of humour!


----------



## Tallulah's Mom (Jan 8, 2007)

Glad to see you back!! I've been gone for awhile too! :biggrin:


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

Hey AnnMarie! It's great to see you back!


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*OK, so it took me close to the entire 6 months to get the boys to stop fighting over the Buttercup....and now she comes back to taunt them!! And now that I have told the boys that their pretty girl, Buttercup, is back, they will never be the same.......

No, seriously, you HAVE been missed and we are happy that you are back. Sometimes life hits hard and knocks you down, but I am glad to see that you got up and dusted yourself off and are back!!


Been there, done that, and it just makes you stronger. Welcome back, my friend.

Sincerely,
Marie, and the now "drooling" Boys
*


----------

